# Showing in IABCA



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I tried, but I sent them money to register my dog and they screwed me over and never sent me anything and took my cash!


----------



## lovemygoldens (Jul 8, 2008)

The nice thing about the show is that the judges give you a written evaluation of your dog, which you don't get at a akc show, especially
with a puppy it is a good learning experience. 
After the show if you want a "Urkunde" you have to register your dog with them.....and it will take a long time until you get the papers.:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think they are good learning experiences-I wish we had some up by me. The quality of the dogs I have seen with the Int'l Champion title is not nearly as high as I would like. I don't know if it is like UKC, though, where the quality of champions is not always what I would like to see, but the quality of the Grand Champion dogs that I have seen is outstanding.


----------

